# Can i germinate my seeds in rockwool?



## tchashow (Feb 13, 2009)

I was previously going to do the paper towel method but i know that the less u handle ur seeds the more likely they are 2 grow. so i just was wondering can i germinate in the rockwool cubes and once germinated can i put them directly into my dwc buckets? Can someone explain to me what i have to do exactly bcuz im not quite sure.

I think i have a basic idea tho so i doesnt appear that im stoopid. I soak the rockwool cubes in ph buffered solution about 5.5 then i place the seed in the cube about 1/4 in deep and cover with a piece of rockwool.then i think i put it into a dark and warm area just like any other germination process. how do i kno when to transplant the seed to my dwc bucket????


----------



## pcduck (Feb 13, 2009)

Some times I wait till the roots are coming out the bottom, sometimes only after 3 days after sprouting. depends on your grow schedule


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 13, 2009)

I use rockwool or Rapid Rooters to germinate and clone.  I transfer the seed or clone to a net pot when I have good root growth showing through the cube.  I put the cube in the bottom of the net pot and fill the pot with hydrotron.  While the roots are still small, keep your nutrient level slightly above the bottom of the net cup.  As the roots grow, lower the water level.  If the water is bubbling enough, it will keep the cube hydrated.


----------



## tchashow (Feb 13, 2009)

thank you guys. i dont have cfls for lighting for my seedlings so can i just keep them in a dark area and the roots will grow or do they need some sort of lighting for the roots to grow through the cubes?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 13, 2009)

Plants need light to grow:doh:


----------



## tchashow (Feb 13, 2009)

yes i kno that. so do i place my rockwool cubes under my 400 watt lights and just keep the lights raised?  i basically want to know do i have to wait to put the rockwool with germinated seed into my net pot with gro rocks? and if yes, how do i kno when the seed is germinated if they are in the cubes? probably stupid questions. i know............

hemp goddess said that she put her cube in the bottom of the net pot but if i put it at the bottom of the net pot and then cover with the hydroton wont i crush the cotyledon leaves?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 13, 2009)

tchashow said:
			
		

> yes i kno that. so do i place my rockwool cubes under my 400 watt lights and just keep the lights raised?  i basically want to know do i have to wait to put the rockwool with germinated seed into my net pot with gro rocks? and if yes, how do i kno when the seed is germinated if they are in the cubes? probably stupid questions. i know............
> 
> hemp goddess said that she put her cube in the bottom of the net pot but if i put it at the bottom of the net pot and then cover with the hydroton wont i crush the cotyledon leaves?



I'm not sure if I understand your question...If the seed germinates, it will grow and you will see stem and leaves.  This will happen way before you see roots popping out of the cube.  It will most likely be several weeks before you have really good root growth.  By the time you get ready to put them in the net pots, the lower cotyledon may have already fallen off.  However, I only put in enough hydrotron (at first) to just cover the top of the rockwool cube to keep algae from growing on the cube.


----------

